# Photos avec l'iPad 2



## joellejeanne (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, nous avons un iPad 2 et nous avons de gros problèmes pour supprimer :
- des photos
- des albums photos
- nous avons toujours des photos en double voir en triple
Comment procéder pour nettoyer tout ça ?
Un grand merci pour votre aide.
joellejeanne


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Hi,

Regarde dans le répertoire de synchro pour en enlever.


----------



## joellejeanne (14 Mai 2012)

C'est-à-dire ? je ne comprends pas répertoire de synkro ? Merci de ton aide.


----------

